# Come dirlo ai piccoli



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

Buongiorno. Avevo accennato , in una discussione aperta tempo fa, alla separazione di mio figlio .
A ottobre sarà un anno che è andato via di casa, per volere di lei, e ora sta meglio dopo mesi di crisi nera durante i quali ha continuato comunque ad occuparsi quotidianamente della sua piccola di 4 anni; si è trasferito vicino alla sua ex per quel motivo. Veniamo al dunque ; Ieri sono andata a trovarli , lui era particolarmente stanco ( lavora di notte )  quindi ho preso la bimba e sono andata al lago per farlo riposare un po in pace.
In spiaggia incontro una conoscente che, con la sua bimba, si avvicina a noi ; non sapeva della separazione e dice  alla mia nipotina quanto sia fortunata a vivere a due passi da un lago così bello  e  lei risponde , testuali parole :
Non è che abito proprio qui, ci vive il mio papà e la mamma ha un altra casa , io vorrei che vivessimo tutti insieme ma la mamma non vuole perchè dice che il papà puzza e fa rumore quando dorme "
Mi è preso un groppo in gola , dell' evidente imbarazzo della tizia me ne fregavo, e  la bimba  ha subito aggiunto che non ci credeva visto che il suo papà ha " un profumo meraviglioso ".
Ora mi chiedo ; per giustificare , spiegare a un figlio piccolo che* non si vuole* più stare insieme al suo papà/mamma è proprio necessario denigrarlo o raccontargli dei particolari ( io non dormo con mio figlio da 30 anni per cui se puzza o russa non lo so ) così ? Io l' ho trovato un comportamento irrispettoso e indelicato, a dir poco nei confronti dalla bambina ovviamente.
Naturalmente non ho proferito parola con mio figlio.


----------



## patroclo (31 Luglio 2018)

"come *non* dirlo ai piccoli" ....non so se mi fa più tristezza o rabbia..........


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Buongiorno. Avevo accennato , in una discussione aperta tempo fa, alla separazione di mio figlio .
> A ottobre sarà un anno che è andato via di casa, per volere di lei, e ora sta meglio dopo mesi di crisi nera durante i quali ha continuato comunque ad occuparsi quotidianamente della sua piccola di 4 anni; si è trasferito vicino alla sua ex per quel motivo. Veniamo al dunque ; Ieri sono andata a trovarli , lui era particolarmente stanco ( lavora di notte )  quindi ho preso la bimba e sono andata al lago per farlo riposare un po in pace.
> In spiaggia incontro una conoscente che, con la sua bimba, si avvicina a noi ; non sapeva della separazione e dice  alla mia nipotina quanto sia fortunata a vivere a due passi da un lago così bello  e  lei risponde , testuali parole :
> Non è che abito proprio qui, ci vive il mio papà e la mamma ha un altra casa , io vorrei che vivessimo tutti insieme ma la mamma non vuole perchè dice che il papà puzza e fa rumore quando dorme "
> ...


Direi proprio di no
Spero anche non sia quella la motivazione per cui ci si separa con una bimba di 4 anni
Mah


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> "come *non* dirlo ai piccoli" ....non so se mi fa più tristezza o rabbia..........



a me  entrambe le cose, ma sono direttamente coinvolta.


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no
> Spero anche non sia quella la motivazione per cui ci si separa con una bimba di 4 anni
> Mah



 Non ci è dato sapere , a parte che un portiere di notte in un hotel a 5 stelle  dubito puzzi e se russa lo fa nella Hall.


----------



## Foglia (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Buongiorno. Avevo accennato , in una discussione aperta tempo fa, alla separazione di mio figlio .
> A ottobre sarà un anno che è andato via di casa, per volere di lei, e ora sta meglio dopo mesi di crisi nera durante i quali ha continuato comunque ad occuparsi quotidianamente della sua piccola di 4 anni; si è trasferito vicino alla sua ex per quel motivo. Veniamo al dunque ; Ieri sono andata a trovarli , lui era particolarmente stanco ( lavora di notte )  quindi ho preso la bimba e sono andata al lago per farlo riposare un po in pace.
> In spiaggia incontro una conoscente che, con la sua bimba, si avvicina a noi ; non sapeva della separazione e dice  alla mia nipotina quanto sia fortunata a vivere a due passi da un lago così bello  e  lei risponde , testuali parole :
> Non è che abito proprio qui, ci vive il mio papà e la mamma ha un altra casa , io vorrei che vivessimo tutti insieme ma la mamma non vuole perchè dice che il papà puzza e fa rumore quando dorme "
> ...


Io al mio (tre anni circa al momento della separazione) ho detto  "mamma e papà non vanno d'accordo. Ma ti vogliono bene tutti e due". Non solo non è necessario denigrare l'altro. Ma fa danni sul bimbo. Che già si trova buttato in una situazione nuova. E già immancabilmente perde momenti per stare con entrambi  i genitori (per carità: meglio così piuttosto di vederli litigare in ogni momento....). Ma ha diritto di averli sempre entrambi. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Buongiorno. Avevo accennato , in una discussione aperta tempo fa, alla separazione di mio figlio .
> A ottobre sarà un anno che è andato via di casa, per volere di lei, e ora sta meglio dopo mesi di crisi nera durante i quali ha continuato comunque ad occuparsi quotidianamente della sua piccola di 4 anni; si è trasferito vicino alla sua ex per quel motivo. Veniamo al dunque ; Ieri sono andata a trovarli , lui era particolarmente stanco ( lavora di notte )  quindi ho preso la bimba e sono andata al lago per farlo riposare un po in pace.
> In spiaggia incontro una conoscente che, con la sua bimba, si avvicina a noi ; non sapeva della separazione e dice  alla mia nipotina quanto sia fortunata a vivere a due passi da un lago così bello  e  lei risponde , testuali parole :
> Non è che abito proprio qui, ci vive il mio papà e la mamma ha un altra casa , io vorrei che vivessimo tutti insieme ma la mamma non vuole perchè dice che il papà puzza e fa rumore quando dorme "
> ...


Magari la madre ha detto un’altra parola che la bambina ha interpretato come puzza, perché per la bambina la puzza sarebbe un motivo valido.


----------



## Foglia (31 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari la madre ha detto un’altra parola che la bambina ha interpretato come puzza, perché per la bambina la puzza sarebbe un motivo valido.


Il mio gli ha detto  (una volta, davanti a me, quando era chiara la mia volontà di separarmi) "ah ... ti vogliono portare via il papà  

Quando abbiamo fatto il percorso di sostegno alla genitorialità  (che poi lui ha voluto interrompere), io chiamai quel centro per dirlo. La dottoressa con cui parlai (molto brava) mi disse (io le dicevo che trovavo assurda la richiesta di una ctu): "a volte è necessario farla, per capire quello che altrimenti non si capisce".
Certo, il mio e' un caso un po' limite, per fortuna il più delle volte basta "correggere il tiro strada facendo"


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari la madre ha detto un’altra parola che la bambina ha interpretato come puzza, perché per la bambina la puzza sarebbe un motivo valido.


Ha specificato ... Poi che gli puzzano i piedi
Ma cambia poco...


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io al mio (tre anni circa al momento della separazione) ho detto  "mamma e papà non vanno d'accordo. Ma ti vogliono bene tutti e due". Non solo non è necessario denigrare l'altro. Ma fa danni sul bimbo. Che già si trova buttato in una situazione nuova. E già immancabilmente perde momenti per stare con entrambi  i genitori (per carità: meglio così piuttosto di vederli litigare in ogni momento....). Ma ha diritto di averli sempre entrambi. Ci mancherebbe.


Io so solo che loro non litigavano lei, a quanto diceva, si era stancata non era  più innamorata ecc  e dato che la " scusa" del non andar più d accordo non deve aver funzionato ha tirato in ballo sta roba  e' una bimba sveglia e loquace evidentemente chiedeva " troppe cose"
Capisco non sia. Facile ma non vedo a che pro buttare m sul papà per giustificare una scelta appartenentemente immotivata se non quella di pararti il ...


----------



## Foglia (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Io so solo che loro non litigavano lei, a quanto diceva, si era stancata non era  più innamorata ecc  e dato che la " scusa" del non andar più d accordo non deve aver funzionato ha tirato in ballo sta roba  e' una bimba sveglia e loquace evidentemente chiedeva " troppe cose"
> Capisco non sia. Facile ma non vedo a che pro buttare m sul papà per giustificare una scelta appartenentemente immotivata se non quella di pararti il ...


Le ragioni le lascerei a loro, perché tu sei la nonna e sei pure necessariamente un po'  "di parte".
Io comunque ho fatto peggio, visto che mio figlio purtroppo alle litigate ha assistito. Correggeranno il tiro, credo.
Com'è il rapporto della bimba col padre?


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Le ragioni le lascerei a loro, perché tu sei la nonna e sei pure necessariamente un po'  "di parte".
> Io comunque ho fatto peggio, visto che mio figlio purtroppo alle litigate ha assistito. Correggeranno il tiro, credo.
> Com'è il rapporto della bimba col padre?


Eh lo so... Necessariamente di parte lo ammetto...
Il rapporto con il papà e buonissimo 
Lui si occupa di lei da quando è nata visto che la mamma è rientrata subito al lavoro ( 10 GG) e anche ora , tolto il  mattino ( d' estate sta con la nonna materna che viene pure pagata)  perché deve pur dormire , sta con la bimba tutti i pomeriggi  e la riporta alla mamma " già cenata" quando va al lavoro.(al parco lo chiamano il mammo)hanno un rapporto molto stretto logicamente vista la situazione .
La bimba è serena ,allegra,  vivace  e molto indipendente in breve non pare soffrire della situazione .


----------



## Foglia (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Il rapporto con il papà e buonissimo
> 
> La bimba è serena ,allegra,  vivace  e molto indipendente in breve non pare soffrire della situazione .


Voilà l'essenziale.


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Voilà l'essenziale.


Ed è per questo che non comprendo, 
Quando c'è una grande conflittualità è , seppur da biasimare, comprensibile sbroccare  ma perché ferire una bambina che è , come è normale che sia , " innamorata " del suo papà.
E ne vedo storie simili....


----------



## alberto15 (31 Luglio 2018)

ai piccoli va detto senza denigrare l'altro. Cosa che risulta difficilissima ad entrambi i coniugi, oserei dire soprattutto il tradito.


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ai piccoli va detto senza denigrare l'altro. Cosa che risulta difficilissima ad entrambi i coniugi, oserei dire soprattutto il tradito.


 Non dovrebbe essere difficile se ami i tuoi figli e nel caso specifico qui di traditori non c'è nessuno , non di certo il puzzoneove


----------



## Foglia (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ed è per questo che non comprendo,
> Quando c'è una grande conflittualità è , seppur da biasimare, comprensibile sbroccare  ma perché ferire una bambina che è , come è normale che sia , " innamorata " del suo papà.
> E ne vedo storie simili....


Hai appena ammesso di essere di parte, ed ovviamente sei la nonna e non il padre della bambina.
Cosa ti interessa di più che sapere che la bimba sta bene, e che col padre ha un ottimo rapporto?

Non ti immischiare nel resto, non è affar tuo. Sei la nonna, e hai una visione di parte.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2018)

Non so cosa si potrebbe dire che non lascerebbe spazio a dubbi o a critiche.
Mariben cosa avrebbe dovuto dire secondo te?


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Hai appena ammesso di essere di parte, ed ovviamente sei la nonna e non il padre della bambina.
> Cosa ti interessa di più che sapere che la bimba sta bene, e che col padre ha un ottimo rapporto?
> 
> Non ti immischiare nel resto, non è affar tuo. Sei la nonna, e hai una visione di parte.


Mi interessa il bene della bimba ovviamente 
E in effetti non mi sono immischiata raccontando, ad esempio , al padre l accaduto
La bimba sembra aver digerito  ma evidentemente c'è qualcosa che la turba o non avrebbe esternato così non credi? 
Comunque la mia domanda era chiara 
( scivoloni miei a parte) è così difficile mettere da parte rancori e pseudo vendette davanti a un anima innocente?


----------



## alberto15 (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe essere difficile se ami i tuoi figli e nel caso specifico qui di traditori non c'è nessuno , non di certo il puzzoneove


eh meno male, almeno quello. Poi anche mia moglie ripeteva la storia degli odori. Voi donne siete olfattivamente sensibili.....


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Buongiorno. Avevo accennato , in una discussione aperta tempo fa, alla separazione di mio figlio .
> A ottobre sarà un anno che è andato via di casa, per volere di lei, e ora sta meglio dopo mesi di crisi nera durante i quali ha continuato comunque ad occuparsi quotidianamente della sua piccola di 4 anni; si è trasferito vicino alla sua ex per quel motivo. Veniamo al dunque ; Ieri sono andata a trovarli , lui era particolarmente stanco ( lavora di notte )  quindi ho preso la bimba e sono andata al lago per farlo riposare un po in pace.
> In spiaggia incontro una conoscente che, con la sua bimba, si avvicina a noi ; non sapeva della separazione e dice  alla mia nipotina quanto sia fortunata a vivere a due passi da un lago così bello  e  lei risponde , testuali parole :
> Non è che abito proprio qui, ci vive il mio papà e la mamma ha un altra casa , io vorrei che vivessimo tutti insieme ma la mamma non vuole perchè dice che il papà puzza e fa rumore quando dorme "
> ...


Non saprei se esiste un modo giusto

È come dire a un bambino di un lutto.

In questa, come in altre situazioni, ognuno fa quel che può e che sa

E indubbiamente nel suo "fare" parla molto anche di "se"


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mi interessa il bene della bimba ovviamente
> E in effetti non mi sono immischiata raccontando, ad esempio , al padre l accaduto
> La bimba sembra aver digerito  ma evidentemente c'è qualcosa che la turba o non avrebbe esternato così non credi?
> Comunque la mia domanda era chiara
> ( scivoloni miei a parte) è così difficile mettere da parte rancori e pseudo vendette davanti a un anima innocente?





Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei se esiste un modo giusto
> 
> È come dire a un bambino di un lutto.
> 
> ...


Indubbiamente  .... Non ho mai detto sia facile ma se non ci sono parole " abbastanza giuste " per far comprendere a un bimbo quel che è a tutti gli effetti un lutto ,  ci sono parole e metodi decisamente " sbagliati".
Non credo sia accettabile , ad esempio, dire a un bimbo che ha perso un genitore in un incidente che " è morto perché era un disgraziato che guidava ubriaco e correva troppo" Magari è la verità  ma che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Indubbiamente  .... Non ho mai detto sia facile ma se non ci sono parole " abbastanza giuste " per far comprendere a un bimbo quel che è a tutti gli effetti un lutto ,  ci sono parole e metodi decisamente " sbagliati".
> Non credo sia accettabile , ad esempio, dire a un bimbo che ha perso un genitore in un incidente che " è morto perché era un disgraziato che guidava ubriaco e correva troppo" Magari è la verità  ma che senso avrebbe?


Nessun senso, e sono d'accordo

Purtroppo ci sono persone che han bisogno di denigrare qualcosa o qualcuno anche semplicemente per dire che gli piace la pizza margherita.

Non so se sia questo il caso specifico

Dire che non si va più d'accordo mi sembra abbastanza

E nel 99% dei casi è banalmente anche la semplice verità, credo


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nessun senso, e sono d'accordo
> 
> Purtroppo ci sono persone che han bisogno di denigrare qualcosa o qualcuno anche semplicemente per dire che gli piace la pizza margherita.
> 
> ...


Non intendo giudicare lei come persona e ,( come mi hanno fatto notare sarei poco credibile e di parte) poco importa se fosse o meno il tipo che per star bene ha bisogno di denigrare l' altro ma se  davanti al dolore , inevitabile ,di una bimba  , infierisci ulteriormente  allora si che mi permetto  e non importa che davvero puzzi come una fogna e russi come un trattore  e non è nemmeno nascondere la verità  
Anche i bimbi hanno olfatto e udito.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non intendo giudicare lei come persona e ,( come mi hanno fatto notare sarei poco credibile e di parte) poco importa se fosse o meno il tipo che per star bene ha bisogno di denigrare l' altro ma se  davanti al dolore , inevitabile ,di una bimba  , infierisci ulteriormente  allora si che mi permetto  e non importa che davvero puzzi come una fogna e russi come un trattore  e non è nemmeno nascondere la verità
> Anche i bimbi hanno olfatto e udito.


Tu cosa avresti trovato adeguato?


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu cosa avresti trovato adeguato?


Una cosa tipo
La mamma e il papa non vivranno più insieme perché  stanno litigando un po troppo ultimamente.


----------



## Foglia (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Una cosa tipo
> La mamma e il papa non vivranno più insieme perché  stanno litigando un po troppo ultimamente.


Ma la bimba non li ha mai visti litigare. Probabilmente io le avrei semplicemente detto che non si amano più


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma la bimba non li ha mai visti litigare. Probabilmente io le avrei semplicemente detto che non si amano più


Vero anche questo... Come è vero che vedeva il papà soffrire , per quanto dissimulasse, e capiva che non era lui che voleva andarsene... Una bella tegola e  comprendo che per lei non era semplice ma da qui a denigrare lui ce ne corre..


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Una cosa tipo
> La mamma e il papa non vivranno più insieme perché  stanno litigando un po troppo ultimamente.


Sei sicura che sia più rasserenante, tranquillizzante e comprensibile per la bambina?


----------



## Foglia (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Vero anche questo... Come è vero che vedeva il papà soffrire , per quanto dissimulasse, e capiva che non era lui che voleva andarsene... Una bella tegola e  comprendo che per lei non era semplice ma da qui a denigrare lui ce ne corre..


Aggiusteranno il tiro. Entro certi livelli e' normale, quando ci si lascia perché si litiga


----------



## Mariben (31 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicura che sia più rasserenante, tranquillizzante e comprensibile per la bambina?


Non sono sicura sia più tranquillizzante , almeno nell' immediato come non sarebbe stato rassicurante se non seguito dai fatti dire ;papà e mamma ti vogliono bene come prima e vi vedrete tutti i giorni come prima ecc "ma la separazione c'è stata e non è mai indolore per i figli è un dato di fatto che non si può nascondere .. Fors era più comprensibile per lei sapere che la mamma non voleva piu il papà perché puzzava e russava certo  ma allora perché non dirle che la mamma ruttava e scorreggiava ?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non sono sicura sia più tranquillizzante , almeno nell' immediato come non sarebbe stato rassicurante se non seguito dai fatti dire ;papà e mamma ti vogliono bene come prima e vi vedrete tutti i giorni come prima ecc "ma la separazione c'è stata e non è mai indolore per i figli è un dato di fatto che non si può nascondere .. Fors era più comprensibile per lei sapere che la mamma non voleva piu il papà perché puzzava e russava certo  ma allora perché non dirle che la mamma ruttava e scorreggiava ?


Magari ha seguito, come ha potuto, le indicazioni di uno psicologo chele ha suggerito di chiedere/dire alla bambina che era come per lei quando non vuole stare vicino a qualcuno all’asilo. E per la bambina un odore sgradevole o un rumore durante il sonnellino sono buoni motivi.


----------



## Foglia (31 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari ha seguito, come ha potuto, le indicazioni di uno psicologo chele ha suggerito di chiedere/dire alla bambina che era come per lei quando non vuole stare vicino a qualcuno all’asilo. E per la bambina un odore sgradevole o un rumore durante il sonnellino sono buoni motivi.


O più semplicemente ha detto lei quello che le sembrava il meno peggio, tenuto conto che non sarebbe stato credibile e rassicurante neppure dire alla bambina che non c'erano motivi per lasciare il padre. Che e' un po' come dire "un domani, senza motivo, potrei lasciare anche te".

Nella puzza AI PIEDI vedo un po' di litigate non ancora digerite, in effetti


----------



## Mariben (1 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Magari ha seguito, come ha potuto, le indicazioni di uno psicologo* chele ha suggerito di chiedere/dire alla bambina che era come per lei quando non vuole stare vicino a qualcuno all’asilo. E per la bambina un odore sgradevole o un rumore durante il sonnellino sono buoni motivi.



Non mi risulta che abbiano consultato uno psicologo
Possiamo fare tutte le ipotesi che vogliamo e per carità comprendo le difficoltà del caso tenendo conto che la bimba è piuttosto sveglia e non lesina certo le domande ( e qui si sono di parte  ! )


----------



## Mariben (1 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> O più semplicemente ha detto lei quello che le sembrava il meno peggio, tenuto conto che non sarebbe stato credibile e rassicurante neppure dire alla bambina che* non c'erano motivi per lasciare il padre. Che e' un po' come dire "un domani, senza motivo, potrei lasciare anche te*".
> 
> *Nella puzza AI PIEDI vedo un po' di litigate non ancora digerite, in effetti*



Ho avuto lo stesso pensiero; poi come dici, giustamente, la loro separazione , nel complesso e grazie al cielo, non rientra certo nei casi limite e la bimba sembra aver accusato bene il colpo.


Scusa sarò tarda ma mica l'ho capita   ( secondo neretto )


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Fors era più comprensibile per lei sapere che la mamma non voleva piu il papà perché puzzava e russava certo  ma allora perché non dirle che la mamma ruttava e scorreggiava ?


Perché è molto più comodo e facile parlare dei difetti altrui anziché dei propri.

Avrebbe potuto infatti usare lo stesso modo di espressione, però parlando di se.

E magari concludendo con un "povero papà.. ha sopportato anche troppo a starmi accanto per tutti questi anni, credimi: un eroe!"


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari ha seguito, come ha potuto, le indicazioni di uno psicologo chele ha suggerito di chiedere/dire alla bambina che era come per lei quando non vuole stare vicino a qualcuno all’asilo. E per la bambina un odore sgradevole o un rumore durante il sonnellino sono buoni motivi.


Peccato che poteva anche dire che gli odori e i rumori sgradevoli li emanava lei e non il padre

Poi.. si fa tanto x dire eh?
Magari è pure vero

Ma è la modalità di "scaricabarile" che è molto significativa


----------



## Foglia (1 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ho avuto lo stesso pensiero; poi come dici, giustamente, la loro separazione , nel complesso e grazie al cielo, non rientra certo nei casi limite e la bimba sembra aver accusato bene il colpo.
> 
> 
> Scusa sarò tarda ma mica l'ho capita   ( secondo neretto )


Semplicemente perché i piedi in effetti un po' puzzano  :carneval:

Cioè: e' diverso dal dire "papà puzza", per il mio sentire


----------



## Mariben (1 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Semplicemente perché i piedi in effetti un po' puzzano  :carneval:
> 
> Cioè: e' diverso dal dire "papà puzza", per il mio sentire


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Peccato che poteva anche dire che gli odori e i rumori sgradevoli li emanava lei e non il padre
> 
> Poi.. si fa tanto x dire eh?
> Magari è pure vero
> ...


Beh ma noi sappiamo una frase di una bambina riferita dalla nonna (paterna).
Magari il padre ha detto “la mamma non mi vuole più, il perché chiedilo a lei”.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2018)

Voglio dire che prendere alla lettera ciò che dice un bambino di 10 anni è insensato, figuriamoci di 4, come se si esaminassero i sogni che fa A su B per sapere la verità di B.


----------



## Mariben (1 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh ma noi sappiamo una frase di una bambina riferita dalla nonna (paterna).
> Magari il padre ha detto *“la mamma non mi vuole più, il perché chiedilo a lei*”.



Tutto può essere e probabilmente traspare dai miei racconti una certa partigianeria( umana ) Partiamo dal presupposto che la frase sia vera ( e lo è ) e che sia stata suggerita dalla risposta della mamma ( si presuppone,non essendo stati presenti ) e che sia stata una picca dovuta  allo scaricabarile del padre ( altra ipotesi perchè no? ) La questione non è nel fare il processo a delle persone che sono evidentemente poco lucide in certi momenti  e che nel complesso hanno gestito bene la fine della loro relazione anche nei confronti della piccola ma è se , giustificazioni e attenuanti del caso a parte,  il denigrare l'altro sia o no "usare" i figli per ripicche, ritorsioni e misere vendette , autoassoluzioni  ecc.
Solo io lo trovo inutile e crudele ?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Tutto può essere e probabilmente traspare dai miei racconti una certa partigianeria( umana ) Partiamo dal presupposto che la frase sia vera ( e lo è ) e che sia stata suggerita dalla risposta della mamma ( si presuppone,non essendo stati presenti ) e che sia stata una picca dovuta  allo scaricabarile del padre ( altra ipotesi perchè no? ) La questione non è nel fare il processo a delle persone che sono evidentemente poco lucide in certi momenti  e che nel complesso hanno gestito bene la fine della loro relazione anche nei confronti della piccola ma è se , giustificazioni e attenuanti del caso a parte,  il denigrare l'altro sia o no "usare" i figli per ripicche, ritorsioni e misere vendette , autoassoluzioni  ecc.
> Solo io lo trovo inutile e crudele ?


Io invece chiedevo se esiste un modo giusto che sia anche credibile per un figlio nelle diverse età.


----------



## Mariben (1 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece chiedevo se esiste un modo giusto che sia anche credibile per un figlio nelle diverse età.


Giusto e credibile può essere dire la verità
" non voglio più tanto bene al papà/ mamma"
Non ci vogliamo più così bene e preferiamo non vivere insieme per non litigare
Certo è che , sopratutto quando sono piccoli, qualunque sia la spiegazione il risultato porta complicazione , sofferenza e destabilizzazione. Non c'è bisogno di caricarli del peso ulteriore chiedendo loro d i schierarsi ,  scegliere o giudicare l' altro.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh ma noi sappiamo una frase di una bambina riferita dalla nonna (paterna).
> Magari il padre ha detto “la mamma non mi vuole più, il perché chiedilo a lei”.


Sicuramente.. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece chiedevo se esiste un modo giusto che sia anche credibile per un figlio nelle diverse età.


Dipende da cosa si è trasmesso come credibile nella fase della crescita

È un po' come babbo Natale, ci siamo passati tutti

C'è chi alle elementari sostiene con intransigenza che esiste, e chi gia a quella età gli ride in faccia

I parametri di "tolleranza" sono assolutamente individuali


----------



## Foglia (1 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Peccato che poteva anche dire che gli odori e i rumori sgradevoli li emanava lei e non il padre


La trovo una cosa proprio contro natura.


----------



## Foglia (1 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Babbo Natale e' una favola, per chi crede direi anche una parabola. Rispetto alle fiabe, favole e parabole hanno una morale. Ed è, nel caso di Babbo Natale, quella che esiste a volte anche la gratuità. Non è inganno, e' solo spiegazione. E introduzione ad un valore. A me oggi persone sconosciute hanno aiutato a scendere dal treno con valigia, borse, bambino e passeggino. Senza neanche dover chiedere  (ma avrei chiesto senza dubbio).


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Babbo Natale e' una favola, per chi crede direi anche una parabola. Rispetto alle fiabe, favole e parabole hanno una morale. Ed è, nel caso di Babbo Natale, quella che esiste a volte anche la gratuità. Non è inganno, e' solo spiegazione. E introduzione ad un valore. A me oggi persone sconosciute hanno aiutato a scendere dal treno con valigia, borse, bambino e passeggino. Senza neanche dover chiedere  (ma avrei chiesto senza dubbio).


Io non parlavo tanto di inganno, quanto di tolleranza da parte di un genitore a dover "sopportare" di dover dire al figlio che babbo Natale o la befana non esistono


Tanti genitori ti assicuro, dicono: crescendo capirà, io non glielo dico.

Si.. crescendo tra le prese di culo dei compagni, assai spesso.. 

Si parlava di bambini "preparati" a capire la realtà che li circonda


----------



## Foglia (1 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non parlavo tanto di inganno, quanto di tolleranza da parte di un genitore a dover "sopportare" di dover dire al figlio che babbo Natale o la befana non esistono
> 
> 
> Tanti genitori ti assicuro, dicono: crescendo capirà, io non glielo dico.
> ...


Ho quotato il tuo di intervento, non quello di  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] che lo ha preceduto.

In tema, credo non ci sia una preparazione e un modo. Ne' un chi lo deve dire. L'importante è che abbiano introiettato il messaggio, poi l'illusione consapevole non è neanche più illusione, ma al più nostalgia di un bel ricordo. Transito verso un'altra consapevolezza. Credo che non esista un modo ne' una età  (anche se le fasi di sviluppo sono certamente più omogenee). Esiste una realtà, ed esiste la sensibilità di chi la propone a capire se cosa e quando possa essere compreso.


----------



## Foglia (1 Agosto 2018)

Babbo Natale non è una cosa  "dei tuoi genitori". I quali sono tenuti a spiegare perché si separano, ma non certo perché Babbo Natale in sé non esiste. Quello lo capisci tu. Al massimo a loro lo potrai domandare. Se mio figlio un giorno me lo chiedesse, e percepissi che vuole solo conferma di quello che sa, come capita il più delle volte, spero solo che il messaggio di fondo gli sia arrivato. Poi ci pensasse lui ad adattarselo.

Se parliamo di una separazione, senz'altro c'è una realtà (e non una favola). Credo che qualcosa lo cambi. O no?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non parlavo tanto di inganno, quanto di tolleranza da parte di un genitore a dover "sopportare" di dover dire al figlio che babbo Natale o la befana non esistono
> 
> 
> Tanti genitori ti assicuro, dicono: crescendo capirà, io non glielo dico.
> ...


Tu consideri come peggiore cosa che possa accadere essere presi per il culo.
Ma è una sensibilità TUA.
Pensaci,


----------



## Mariben (1 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Babbo Natale non è una cosa  "dei tuoi genitori". I quali sono tenuti a spiegare perché si separano, ma non certo perché Babbo Natale in sé non esiste. Quello lo capisci tu. Al massimo a loro lo potrai domandare. Se mio figlio un giorno me lo chiedesse, e percepissi che vuole solo conferma di quello che sa, come capita il più delle volte, spero solo che il messaggio di fondo gli sia arrivato. Poi ci pensasse lui ad adattarselo.
> 
> Se parliamo di una separazione, senz'altro c'è una realtà (e non una favola). Credo che qualcosa lo cambi. O no?


Cambia eccome  
A maggior ragione ci si auspica tatto e rispetto. Mai sentito che qualcuno abbia detto che Babbo Natale non verrà più perché si è rotto di fare regali o è uno stronzo con i pidocchi nella barba


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Babbo Natale non è una cosa  "dei tuoi genitori". I quali sono tenuti a spiegare perché si separano, ma non certo perché Babbo Natale in sé non esiste. Quello lo capisci tu. Al massimo a loro lo potrai domandare. Se mio figlio un giorno me lo chiedesse, e percepissi che vuole solo conferma di quello che sa, come capita il più delle volte, spero solo che il messaggio di fondo gli sia arrivato. Poi ci pensasse lui ad adattarselo.
> 
> Se parliamo di una separazione, senz'altro c'è una realtà (e non una favola). Credo che qualcosa lo cambi. O no?


Invece il modo corretto, fino alla preadolescenza, per presentare le cose a un bambino è proprio quello di chiedere a lui.
È lo stesso per Babbo Natale o per una separazione, va contraddetto solo quando si tratta di qualcosa di grave rispetto ai propri valori (tipo “Mamma è vero che quel signore è cattivo perché è nero?”).

Anche per una separazione, e rispondo a [MENTION=6886]Mariben[/MENTION], dire “è finito l’amore” è angosciante per un bambino perché teme che possa finire l'amore anche per lui. Mentre chiedere a lui e accettare che lui trovi un motivo valido l’odore, rassicurandolo che lui, il bimbo, ha un buonissimo odore (infatti è quello che la bambina ha detto del padre che significa che LEI non rifiuterà il padre perché LEI lo strova profumato) .
I bambini non funzionano come gli adulti.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Cambia eccome
> A maggior ragione ci si auspica tatto e rispetto. Mai sentito che qualcuno abbia detto che Babbo Natale non verrà più perché si è rotto di fare regali o è uno stronzo con i pidocchi nella barba


Non hai mai letto una fiaba in cui si dice che il personaggio magico non arriva più perché non ci si crede più?
Lei non ha detto che lui è stronzo, ma che a lei dà fastidio l’odore.


Leggi “Un genitore quasi perfetto”.

Presta particolare attenzione al racconto del gioco degli scacchi.


----------



## Mariben (1 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai mai letto una fiaba in cui si dice che il personaggio magico non arriva più perché non ci si crede più?
> Lei non ha detto che lui è stronzo, ma che a lei dà fastidio l’odore.
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie lo leggerò..


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu consideri come peggiore cosa che possa accadere essere presi per il culo.
> Ma è una sensibilità TUA.
> Pensaci,


In genere se sono preso x il culo, mi diverto molto..

Ma in questo caso hai ragione.

Perché la presa di culo, da figlio, la sentirei ricevuta dai genitori, che mi hanno mandato in mezzo a altri miei coetanei, senza darmi gli strumenti per essere al loro livello di maturità o conoscenza

Quando ovviamente potevano ragiinevolnente farlo.

E indubbiamente si.. mi sentirei molto preso per il culo, da loro, attraverso la derisione che mi provenisse dai miei coetanei.

Per cui si.. ammetto che è una mia sensibilità, per fortuna.

Perché ci sto molto attento con mio figlio


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In genere se sono preso x il culo, mi diverto molto..
> 
> Ma in questo caso hai ragione.
> 
> ...


Lo strumento è fregarsene delle prese per il culo, non conformarsi per non essere presi in giro.
Vale per Babbo Natale e per le Nike e per vantarsi di scopare ecc.
Il problema è tuo perché non vuoi vederti smentito da estranei, allora preferisci privare tuo figlio di una fantasia, di cui magari ha bisogno, piuttosto di correre il rischio di perdere credibilità ai suoi occhi. Rischio che è di nuovo problema tuo, perché non si perde credibilità per questo.
Semmai si ha più dolore e rancore per non essere stati accolti e accettati nei propri bisogni infantili.
Comunque confondere un bambino per un adulto piccolo con la stessa razionalità, solo privo di esperienza, è un errore diffusissimo.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo strumento è fregarsene delle prese per il culo, non conformarsi per non essere presi in giro.
> Vale per Babbo Natale e per le Nike e per vantarsi di scopare ecc.
> Il problema è tuo perché non vuoi vederti smentito da estranei, allora preferisci privare tuo figlio di una fantasia, di cui magari ha bisogno, piuttosto di correre il rischio di perdere credibilità ai suoi occhi. Rischio che è di nuovo problema tuo, perché non si perde credibilità per questo.
> Semmai si ha più dolore e rancore per non essere stati accolti e accettati nei propri bisogni infantili.
> Comunque confondere un bambino per un adulto piccolo con la stessa razionalità, solo privo di esperienza, è un errore diffusissimo.


Il problema è che (per me) compito del genitore è non solo quello di portare il proprio bambino nel magico mondo fatato, dove tutto è bello e magico

Mio figlio (ahimè) in questi ultimi 30 mesi ha visto cascare 3 nonni come birilli, e ambulanze partire per l'ospedale, ha visto metri di cavo  colorato avvolgere il corpo della madre, vede ogni giorno un bastimento di medicine e si preoccupa lui stesso di preparare le dosi facendo attenzione a che non si salti il bombardamento serale

Non è colpa mia  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] io avrei tanto voluto parlargli di cose più belle, o vederlo partire coi nonni festanti per girate in giostra.

Ma i nonni li ha visti tutti cascare uno dietro l'altro, e la mamma la vede che sorride, certo, però ingolla 20 pasticche al giorno e poi.. se arriva il colpetto giusto .. tu mi capisci 

Per cui... Ci sono momenti in cui i sogni sono finiti, le segate un dolce ricordo, e c'è una realtà e un pane duro da mangiare

Non è un dramma

Lui trabocca dell'affetto mio , gli esce pure dalle orecchie

E se saprà valorizzare anche un sogno che svanisce, sarà la sua forza nel domani

Quando vedrà gente che si caca addosso per un calcio di una mosca

E riderà divertito.

E questo lui già lo sa, oggi, e ti dirò.. un po' sembra cominciare a divertirsi pure lui


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema è che (per me) compito del genitore è non solo quello di portare il proprio bambino nel magico mondo fatato, dove tutto è bello e magico
> 
> Mio figlio (ahimè) in questi ultimi 30 mesi ha visto cascare 3 nonni come birilli, e ambulanze partire per l'ospedale, ha visto metri di cavo  colorato avvolgere il corpo della madre, vede ogni giorno un bastimento di medicine e si preoccupa lui stesso di preparare le dosi facendo attenzione a che non si salti il bombardamento serale
> 
> ...


Avendo tu vissuto la perdita di un genitore non puoi che proiettare su di lui la tua elaborazione di anni e dal punto di vista adulto finale, senza dire dello stress che vivi attualmente.
Ma un bambino resta un bambino con bisogni da bambino e se credi che le fiabe parlino solo di fate che risolvono tutto, non ne hai lette abbastanza.
Accetta di appoggiarti a qualcuno competente,


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avendo tu vissuto la perdita di un genitore non puoi che proiettare su di lui la tua elaborazione di anni e dal punto di vista adulto finale, senza dire dello stress che vivi attualmente.
> Ma un bambino resta un bambino con bisogni da bambino e se credi che le fiabe parlino solo di fate che risolvono tutto, non ne hai lette abbastanza.
> Accetta di appoggiarti a qualcuno competente,


Certo che i sogni servono!

E mica solo a un bambino.. 

Chi smette di sognare sopprime definitivamente una parte di sé.. e io sono x i sogni x l'amore, e x tutte le cose belle che la vita possa offrire e chi più ne ha più ne metta 

Tenendo sempre i piedi x terra però 

Ma per avere il lusso di sognare bisogna detenere la forza di capire da dove si sogna, e cioè da una realtà precisa.

E c'è un giusto momento in cui avvicinarsi alla realtà, spesso dettato dal genitore, spesso dalle circostanze della vita, spesso da qualche coglione di fuori

La libertà è scegliere chi te la deve dettare la realtà, ove questo sia fattibile e possibile, e non subirlo perché te lo manda il destino, è quello ti devi pigliare

Mio figlio è molto fortunato, anche rispetto a tanti amici, e spiego lui il perché,  e ricordo lui spesso di tenerlo bene a mente.

E ho la fortuna che mi cerca e mi chiede, quando ha un dubbio o una perplessità, Perché sa che da me avrà (per quanto questo sia possibile) la verità.

Quando un po' di tempo fa si ciuccio" l'estrema unzione di mia madre, mi chiese se quella era una potente medicina che l'avrebbe guarita.

Gli dissi che no.. non sarebbe guarita semplicemente perché non era malata, era solo arrivato il suo momento, e che tutte le cose finiscono.

Nei giorni successivi alla sera si guardava il cielo è la stella più grande era mia madre, lui la aspettava sempre

Ogni tanto anche adesso guarda il cielo, alla sera, forse .. anche se non dice più nulla, continua a cercarla nella sua fantasia

Io lo lascio tranquillo a fantasticare


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che i sogni servono!
> 
> E mica solo a un bambino..
> 
> ...


Continui a pensare che io stia parlando di sogni o di fantasie ovvero di distacco dalla realtà. Io parlo di LINGUAGGIO adeguato che non è quello razionale, ma quello emotivo ed è quello che è davvero utile per comprendere la realtà.
Voglio dire che a chiunque è chiaro che un bambino di più o meno 9 anni non è in grado di seguire una lezione di analisi matematica all’università o di assistere a una autopsia. Eppure per contenuti emotivamente molto significativi si pensa che possa affrontarli con una razionalità adulta. 
Non sto dicendo che fai male, ma che un bambino ha bisogno di altro.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continui a pensare che io stia parlando di sogni o di fantasie ovvero di distacco dalla realtà. Io parlo di LINGUAGGIO adeguato che non è quello razionale, ma quello emotivo ed è quello che è davvero utile per comprendere la realtà.
> Voglio dire che a chiunque è chiaro che un bambino di più o meno 9 anni non è in grado di seguire una lezione di analisi matematica all’università o di assistere a una autopsia. Eppure per contenuti emotivamente molto significativi si pensa che possa affrontarli con una razionalità adulta.
> Non sto dicendo che fai male, ma che un bambino ha bisogno di altro.


E sono d'accordo con te, serve un linguaggio adeguato.

Ma se la domanda posta dal bambino parte dalla razionalità (Perché non vivete più insieme?) serve un linguaggio adeguato che tenga presente che il bambino sta razionalmente osservando il mondo che lo circonda, (ahimè) e chiede conto a un genitore di cosa accade in quel mondo partendo dalla razionalità.

E portarlo in un mondo fantasioso di piedi puzzolenti o russate notturne per spiegare una sua acuta osservazione razionale, non so se è esattamente quello di cui abbisogna il bambino oppure quello di cui abbisogna l'adulto.

Poi.. se proprio parlare un linguaggio fatto di piedi puzzolenti e bocche russanti, è l'ideale per aprire a un bambino gli occhi sul mondo, si possono usare anche i propri piedi e le proprie bocche per parlarne

Non c'è bisogno di usare quelli dell'"ex coniuge


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo con te, serve un linguaggio adeguato.
> 
> Ma se la domanda posta dal bambino parte dalla razionalità (Perché non vivete più insieme?) serve un linguaggio adeguato che tenga presente che il bambino sta razionalmente osservando il mondo che lo circonda, (ahimè) e chiede conto a un genitore di cosa accade in quel mondo partendo dalla razionalità.
> 
> ...


Vabbè :facepalm:


----------



## Foglia (2 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece il modo corretto, fino alla preadolescenza, per presentare le cose a un bambino è proprio quello di chiedere a lui.
> È lo stesso per Babbo Natale o per una separazione, va contraddetto solo quando si tratta di qualcosa di grave rispetto ai propri valori (tipo “Mamma è vero che quel signore è cattivo perché è nero?”).
> 
> Anche per una separazione, e rispondo a [MENTION=6886]Mariben[/MENTION], dire “è finito l’amore” è angosciante per un bambino perché teme che possa finire l'amore anche per lui. Mentre chiedere a lui e accettare che lui trovi un motivo valido l’odore, rassicurandolo che lui, il bimbo, ha un buonissimo odore (infatti è quello che la bambina ha detto del padre che significa che LEI non rifiuterà il padre perché LEI lo strova profumato) .
> I bambini non funzionano come gli adulti.


Si. Ho capito. E' il  "secondo me" anche per loro.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. Ho capito. E' il  "secondo me" anche per loro.


:up:

I bambini rispondono in base ai loro bisogni emotivi.

Capita che, dopo un lutto, un bambino vada chiedendo in giro cose tipo “È vero che la nonna mi guarda dal cielo?”.
In genere la persona che riceve questa domanda è in imbarazzo perché pensa di dover confermare la collocazione fisica. 
È ancora più imbarazzante se chi viene interpellato è ateo. E l’imbarazzo diventa enorme se il bambino aggiunge “ma io sono stato in aereo e non ho visto nessuno”.
Ma il bambino non vuole una lezione di teologia o di filosofia, vuole essere rassicurato rispetto al suo senso di abbandono e alla paura del ritorno del morto come essere arrabbiato con chi è vivo e magari anche al pensiero di uno spazio misterioso in cui potrebbe finire anche lui.
Se pensiamo alla mitologia abbiamo una idea di queste paure.
La risposta adeguata al bambino è quella che attraverso domande va a esplorare i timori del bambino che sono inevitabilmente egocentrici (persino più di tanti utenti adulti).
Sinteticamente si può dire in tutta sincerità e buonafede (l’autenticità è percepita come rasserenante, mentre lascia inquietudine sentire che gli si risponde con stereotipi o con qualcosa a cui non si crede): “Non lo so. Neanch’io ho mai visto una persona in cielo. Però so che mia nonna io la sento sempre nel bene che mi ha voluto. E io la ricordo con dolcezza. È così è sempre con me.” La risposta emotiva e vaga consente al bambino di pensare il SUO luogo del bene.


----------



## Mariben (2 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece il modo corretto, fino alla preadolescenza, per presentare le cose a un bambino è proprio quello di chiedere a lui.
> È lo stesso per Babbo Natale o per una separazione, va contraddetto solo quando si tratta di qualcosa di grave rispetto ai propri valori (tipo “Mamma è vero che quel signore è cattivo perché è nero?”).
> 
> Anche per una separazione, e rispondo a @_Mariben_, dire “è finito l’amore” è angosciante per un bambino perché teme che possa finire l'amore anche per lui. Mentre chiedere a lui e accettare che lui trovi un motivo valido l’odore, rassicurandolo che lui, il bimbo, ha un buonissimo odore (infatti è quello che la bambina ha detto del padre che significa che LEI non rifiuterà il padre perché LEI lo strova profumato) .
> I bambini non funzionano come gli adulti.


Grazie [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] 
Ho riflettuto molto su quel che hai scritto.Non nego che la frase " incriminata" mi aveva colpito , non tanto perchè avessero dato del puzzone a mio figlio:mexican:, ma come sintomo di sofferenza della piccola e , magari sbaglio, il fatto che l'avesse detta a un'estranea , in mia presenza  suonasse come una domanda più che una risposta. Come se la spiegazione della mamma non l'avesse convinta e chiedesse conferma indirettamente.
Ne parlavo ieri con il mio compagno  e si concordava con la tua tesi e che in fondo la mamma ha  agito nel miglior modo possibile, limitando al massimo i danni. Che l'abbia fatto per sensibilità , istinto o le sia andata " di culo" poco importa davvero visti i risultati ; una bimba serena , amata, curiosa e  con un buon olfatto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Grazie @_Brunetta_
> Ho riflettuto molto su quel che hai scritto.Non nego che la frase " incriminata" mi aveva colpito , non tanto perchè avessero dato del puzzone a mio figlio:mexican:, ma come sintomo di sofferenza della piccola e , magari sbaglio, il fatto che l'avesse detta a un'estranea , in mia presenza  suonasse come una domanda più che una risposta. Come se la spiegazione della mamma non l'avesse convinta e chiedesse conferma indirettamente.
> Ne parlavo ieri con il mio compagno  e si concordava con la tua tesi e che i*n fondo la mamma ha  agito nel miglior modo possibile, limitando al massimo i danni.* Che l'abbia fatto per sensibilità , istinto o le sia andata " di culo" poco importa davvero visti i risultati ; una bimba serena , amata, curiosa e  con un buon olfatto


Perdonami il francesismo: minchia, pensa se non volesse limitarli


----------



## Mariben (2 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perdonami il francesismo: minchia, pensa se non volesse limitarli



Non tirarmici in mezzo !!!  Ho volutamente tralasciato, fin'ora, le mie opinioni personali sulla ragazza
,perchè non sono fuzionali alla "causa " però io propendo, conoscendola, per l'opzione  " le è andata di culo "


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Agosto 2018)

Boh, bisogna contestualizzare tutto, come sempre. In casa mia parlare di rutti e piedi che puzzano è la norma. Ci ridiamo su e ci prendiamo in giro su queste tematiche. Mio marito e mia figlia fanno a gara a chi rutta più forte e queste piccole sciocchezze quotidiane sono la normalità.

Qualcuno qui davvero pensa che sia offensivo e denigratorio dire a una bimba piccola che al papà puzzano i piedi e che russa? Evidentemente ha una visione di certi comportamenti ben più seria della mia.

Probabilmente la madre ha voluto dare una spiegazione accessibile alla bimba sul perché il padre non dorme più in casa.
Non è ció che farei io, sicuramente, ma nelle separazioni esistono cose ben peggiori che i figli devono sopportare.


----------



## Foglia (2 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che i sogni servono!
> 
> E mica solo a un bambino..
> 
> ...


Io parto a contrario.

Ebbi una realtà che non mi piaceva più. Faceva acqua da tutte le parti. A me venne la depressione, ma non bastò. La depressione distorce la realtà, ma non la annulla. E fu così che mi staccai dalla realtà con la psicosi. Non durò tanto, con l'aiuto delle medicine rimisi presto i piedi in terra. Il decorso della depressione fu più lungo.

Non è il tuo caso, ma fai attenzione perché è gran bello sognare. Ma è gran bello sognare se i piedi stanno ancorati ad una realtà vera (per sé), e non ad una realtà distorta. Ed è purtroppo facile volerne un'altra quando dalla propria si sente il bisogno di evadere. E' più sano evadere con un amante, a quel punto, che non mettere in fuga la propria parte emotiva (che per me fu la razionalità).
Non so se è chiaro il rischio.
Faccio un discorso generale, vedi tu se almeno in parte e' utile. Non è in sé il bisogno di guardare una stella nel cielo.


----------



## ipazia (2 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Buongiorno. Avevo accennato , in una discussione aperta tempo fa, alla separazione di mio figlio .
> A ottobre sarà un anno che è andato via di casa, per volere di lei, e ora sta meglio dopo mesi di crisi nera durante i quali ha continuato comunque ad occuparsi quotidianamente della sua piccola di 4 anni; si è trasferito vicino alla sua ex per quel motivo. Veniamo al dunque ; Ieri sono andata a trovarli , lui era particolarmente stanco ( lavora di notte )  quindi ho preso la bimba e sono andata al lago per farlo riposare un po in pace.
> In spiaggia incontro una conoscente che, con la sua bimba, si avvicina a noi ; non sapeva della separazione e dice alla mia nipotina quanto sia fortunata a vivere a due passi da un lago così bello e lei risponde , testuali parole :
> *Non è che abito proprio qui, ci vive il mio papà e la mamma ha un altra casa , io vorrei che vivessimo tutti insieme ma la mamma non vuole perchè dice che il papà puzza e fa rumore quando dorme "*
> ...


Ciao 

ti ho letta e riletta...pensando a quello che hai descritto. E anche un po' lasciandolo risuonare. 

E' OT, ma ti ringrazio, come figlia, di quello che hai scritto perchè mi ha permesso di farmi un giretto con la bambina. E accomodare ancora un po' la "nostra" stanza dei giochi e dei segreti. E' una cosa molto preziosa per me, poterlo fare. 

E parto da questo. La preziosità del poterlo fare. Non so descriverlo con le parole, con il linguaggio, perchè è un qualcosa che riguarda le percezioni e le emozioni. E qualunque intellettualizzazione possa provare ad utilizzare sarebbe in un certo senso togliere risonanza. 

Una vecchia citazione "le cose più importanti, sono le più difficili da dire. Sono quelle di cui ci si vergogna, perchè le parole le immiseriscono, le parole rimpiccioliscono cose che finchè erano nella vostra testa sembravano sconfinate, e le riducono a non più che a grandezza naturale quando vengono portate fuori". 

Comunque...quella preziosità è data dalla possibilità. Che la stanza dei giochi non sia vietata. 
Come la stanza per la moglie di barbablù, ricordi? 
Quella donna che aveva la chiave per entrare in quella stanza ma insieme alla chiave anche il divieto di usarla. 

Tua nuora ha dato la chiave e non ha dato il divieto. 
Ed è la cosa più importante potesse fare. 

Vedi. Noi adulti siamo esseri formali. Guardiamo la forma delle frasi, delle parole, ce le rimastichiamo nella testa. (e nella testa ingigantiscono). 

Ma i bambini, fin tanto gli vien concesso, non sono formali. 
E' una delle loro cose belle. 

E la bambina, in quelle affermazioni che riporti, ha descritto la sostanza essenziale di una situazione. 
La mamma e il papà non vivono insieme. 
Io non vivo col papà, ma vengo qui e sembra che qui vivo anche se non è esattamente così. 
Alla mamma non piace l'odore del papà, ma io - che non sono la mamma- (e non so se ti rendi conto di quanto questo sia essenziale per una bambina in particolare) lo trovo meraviglioso. 
Voglio bene alla mamma E al papà. Loro vogliono bene a me. 

Non penso sia andata di culo a tua nuora.
Forse non è frutto di consapevolezza e di pensiero cosciente. 
Ma è stata semplicemente una madre. Che ha espresso un motivo (uno valeva l'altro, l'importante non toccasse un discorso complesso e angoscioso e angosciante come la caduta dell'amore) per spiegare alla figlia che ci sono situazioni che spostano il luogo esterno delle persone. Ma non spostano quello interno. 

Vedi. 
La mia esperienza di figlia è stata invece quella di due genitori che non si sono traditi fisicamente, o forse sì, ma conta pochissimo, ma si sono traditi tanto. E l'errore più terribile che potessero fare è stato quello di darmi le chiavi della stanza e la chiave, e il divieto di usarla ma uno in contrapposizione con l'altro. 

Se stai con la mamma, tradisci il papà.
Se stai con il papà, tradisci la mamma. 

mi ricordo un sogno ricorrente dei miei 20 anni, quando sono andata a vivere sola, e c'ero io con uno zaino in spalla. E nello zaino una bambina, che veniva con me. 
Era un sogno sereno, di liberazione, ma malinconico, di perdita. 
Che è una cosa che mi accompagna anche ora, e penso mi comporrà fino alla morte. 
Per quanto io possa essere in pace, quella malinconia, resta lì. Liberatoria e malinconica. 

Lo vedi il percorso differente che si apre davanti alla tua nipotina? 

Alla mia mamma non piace l'odore, ma io lo trovo meraviglioso. 
E non faccio male a nessuno, trovandolo meraviglioso. 
Le scelte non feriscono. Non tradiscono. Non portano male. 

Quello spazio di scelta, che è poi la stanza dei giochi ancora intatta, dove entrare e credere ancora a babbo natale anche se sai che non esiste, è sua. 

Non è robetta. Che quella stanza resti sua. E non se la debba guadagnare e ricostruire da sola. 

E quoto gli interventi di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]. Che condivido.


----------



## Mariben (2 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti ho letta e riletta...pensando a quello che hai descritto. E anche un po' lasciandolo risuonare.
> 
> ...



Oh si capisco benissimo  ( più o meno le dinamiche della mia famiglia erano quelle )e ringrazio te e [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] per l'aiuto prezioso, per avermi condotta attraverso le vostre riflessioni a riflettere oltre la logica dei fatti nuda e cruda. Sicuramente una sorta di pregiudizio nei confronti di mia nuora ( che prescinde dalla separazione ) e di istinto di protezione nei confronti dei miei cari (  lo ammetto mi ha infastidito anche la storia della puzza ) mi avevano di primo acchito impedito di valutare la situazione serenamente.
NONOSTANTE sia lampante che la piccola non abbia risentito, non più di tanto, della separazione e che loro due, i genitori, stiano facendo un ottimo lavoro .
Ora però vado a prendere il puzzone e la sua principessa e andiamo in piscina che si muore di caldo
grazie ancora !!!


----------



## Foglia (2 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti ho letta e riletta...pensando a quello che hai descritto. E anche un po' lasciandolo risuonare.
> 
> ...


A [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] il fatto che la figlia pensasse che il papà profuma e' senz'altro sfuggito.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io parto a contrario.
> 
> Ebbi una realtà che non mi piaceva più. Faceva acqua da tutte le parti. A me venne la depressione, ma non bastò. La depressione distorce la realtà, ma non la annulla. E fu così che mi staccai dalla realtà con la psicosi. Non durò tanto, con l'aiuto delle medicine rimisi presto i piedi in terra. Il decorso della depressione fu più lungo.
> 
> ...


Non so se mi è utile, magari si, puoi spiegare meglio?

Si parlava della necessità di parlare a un bambino con un linguaggio adeguato, senza per questo vendergli lucciole per lanterne, e preservando in ogni caso la sua possibilità di sognare, nei limiti evidentemente consentiti dal suo contesto e dalla sua realtà, sulla quale ha in qualche modo diritto a essere informato.


----------



## Foglia (2 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so se mi è utile, magari si, puoi spiegare meglio?Si parlava della necessità di parlare a un bambino con un linguaggio adeguato, senza per questo vendergli lucciole per lanterne, e preservando in ogni caso la sua possibilità di sognare, nei limiti evidentemente consentiti dal suo contesto e dalla sua realtà, sulla quale ha in qualche modo diritto a essere informato.


Ho avuto l'impressione che tu abbia messo sullo stesso piano i suoi sogni con i tuoi sogni. Proprio nel modo e nel contenuto del sognare. Che è diverso dal dire che ciascuno di noi ha bisogno dei sogni.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Oh si capisco benissimo  ( più o meno le dinamiche della mia famiglia erano quelle )e ringrazio te e @_Brunetta_ per l'aiuto prezioso, per avermi condotta attraverso le vostre riflessioni a riflettere oltre la logica dei fatti nuda e cruda. Sicuramente una sorta di pregiudizio nei confronti di mia nuora ( che prescinde dalla separazione ) e di istinto di protezione nei confronti dei miei cari (  lo ammetto mi ha infastidito anche la storia della puzza ) mi avevano di primo acchito impedito di valutare la situazione serenamente.
> NONOSTANTE sia lampante che la piccola non abbia risentito, non più di tanto, della separazione e che loro due, i genitori, stiano facendo un ottimo lavoro .
> Ora però vado a prendere il puzzone e la sua principessa e andiamo in piscina che si muore di caldo
> grazie ancora !!!


:up::mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so se mi è utile, magari si, puoi spiegare meglio?
> 
> Si parlava della necessità di parlare a un bambino con un linguaggio adeguato, senza per questo vendergli lucciole per lanterne, e preservando in ogni caso la sua possibilità di sognare, nei limiti evidentemente consentiti dal suo contesto e dalla sua realtà, sulla quale ha in qualche modo diritto a essere informato.


SOGNO e SOGNARE lo hai usato solo tu.
Forse metti l’emotività in uno spazio di irrealtà.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ho avuto l'impressione che tu abbia messo sullo stesso piano i suoi sogni con i tuoi sogni. Proprio nel modo e nel contenuto del sognare. Che è diverso dal dire che ciascuno di noi ha bisogno dei sogni.


No no assolutamente.. parlavo in generale, ovviamente un bambino ha uno spazio di immaginazione più ampio di un adulto.. anche se non è detto


----------



## Skorpio (2 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> SOGNO e SOGNARE lo hai usato solo tu.
> Forse metti l’emotività in uno spazio di irrealtà.


Si. E lo confermo.

Il sogno può essere anche brutto eh (purtroppo molti sogni lo sono

Chiamiamolo spazio di immaginazione, in positivo e in negativo, anche... Perché no.

Il punto è l'aderenza della immaginazione (sogno) con un punto di partenza che sia il più possibile reale.

Perché la vita fuori ti da ogni giorno delle risposte, internet, gli amici, il telegiornale, e io credo che se queste risposte le trovi in casa, ovviamente con il linguaggio più appropriato possibile, sia molto meglio.

Ovvio, se richieste.. io non forzo nulla


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si. E lo confermo.
> 
> Il sogno può essere anche brutto eh (purtroppo molti sogni lo sono
> 
> ...


No, l’emotività è reale. Tutto è filtrato attraverso l’emotività. Per i bambini ancora di più. Relegare la parte emotiva a uno spazio fuori dalla realtà è una tragedia.


----------



## Foglia (2 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No no assolutamente.. parlavo in generale, ovviamente un bambino ha uno spazio di immaginazione più ampio di un adulto.. anche se non è detto


Un bambino ha lo spazio di immaginazione di un bambino.
Un adulto dovrebbe avere lo spazio di immaginazione proprio.

Io mi rendo conto che con mio figlio divento anch'io un po' irrazionale  (o almeno a metà, ma è un problema mio). Stamattina nel fare il bagno in mare gli e' finita l'acqua negli occhi, che gli bruciavano  (ma ti stavo scrivendo  "hanno iniziato a bruciare"). Lui se ne lagnava, e io gli ho risposto che gli sarebbe passato  "subito". Vabbè, poi ho aggiunto  "tra poco" (ma ho problemi io in questa cosa, e il mio  "lavoro" sarà poi toglierla). Ma è la sua emotività che interagisce con la mia. Di adesso. Non di quando ero bambina.
Pensaci.


----------



## Mariben (2 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, l’emotività è reale. Tutto è filtrato attraverso l’emotività. Per i bambini ancora di più. Relegare la parte emotiva a uno spazio fuori dalla realtà è una tragedia.


Oggi in piscina
" facciamo il bagno Ali?" 
No non ora nonna voglio abbronzarmi  adoro il sole e voglio diventare marrone come quei bambini che non hanno niente


----------



## Foglia (2 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Oggi in piscina
> " facciamo il bagno Ali?"
> No non ora nonna voglio abbronzarmi  adoro il sole e voglio diventare marrone come quei bambini che non hanno niente


:up:

Mi piace la tua nipotina  &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Oggi in piscina
> " facciamo il bagno Ali?"
> No non ora nonna voglio abbronzarmi  adoro il sole e voglio diventare marrone come quei bambini che non hanno niente


----------



## Mariben (2 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Mi piace la tua nipotina  ��


Non dirlo a me... Ho altri due nipoti ma non so perché questa.....  ha una marcia in più  davvero ; è solare, espansiva ,ti spiazza con i suoi ragionamenti ed e' indipendente come non ti aspetteresti da una bimba cosi piccola.
Ti fa sentire stupida quando ti comporti da " nonna " tipo l ' altra settimana quando . arrivati in auto fuori casa sua ho esclamato " arrivati!!!" lei dal suo seggiolone mi ha risposto con un aria fra l ' annoiato e il rassegnato " lo so lo vedo ":unhappy:
O come quando vedendo che si allontana dalla tua visuale , al parco o al lago le chiedi " dove stai andando ?" e lei si gira ti guarda come se la  stessi importunando e ti risponde " torno subito "
Ti spiazza davvero


----------



## Foglia (3 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, l’emotività è reale. Tutto è filtrato attraverso l’emotività. Per i bambini ancora di più. Relegare la parte emotiva a uno spazio fuori dalla realtà è una tragedia.


 Basta rendersene conto e usare la testa, che non è che l'emotività  "contemporanea" non la si abbia  :up:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (3 Agosto 2018)

Una separazione per puzza e russamento è forse meno comprensibile per un adulto che per una bambina, come qualcuno ha ipotizzato.
Nel mio caso il mio ex (che mi ha lasciato dopo due settimane da un aborto) ha detto a nostra figlia che l'avevo cacciato di casa. Mia figlia quindi era arrabbiatissima con me e mi ha chiesto spiegazioni. Io ho detto la cosa del "non andavamo più d'accordo, non ci amavamo più ma entrambi amiamo e ameremo sempre te" ma non so mica se era la cosa giusta. Mia figlia voleva solo che tornassimo insieme e nel suo porre domande più che una spiegazione cercava una soluzione. "Non andare d'accordo" per un bambino è risolvibile, nella sua esperienza. Magari la puzza di piedi sarebbe stata più definitiva


----------



## Mariben (3 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me... Ho altri due nipoti ma non so perché questa.....  ha una marcia in più  davvero ; è solare, espansiva ,ti spiazza con i suoi ragionamenti ed e' indipendente come non ti aspetteresti da una bimba cosi piccola.
> Ti fa sentire stupida quando ti comporti da " nonna " tipo l ' altra settimana quando . arrivati in auto fuori casa sua ho esclamato " arrivati!!!" lei dal suo seggiolone mi ha risposto con un aria fra l ' annoiato e il rassegnato " lo so lo vedo ":unhappy:
> O come quando vedendo che si allontana dalla tua visuale , al parco o al lago le chiedi " dove stai andando ?" e lei si gira ti guarda come se la  stessi importunando e ti risponde " torno subito "
> Ti spiazza davvero





Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Una separazione per puzza e russamento è forse meno comprensibile per un adulto che per una bambina, come qualcuno ha ipotizzato.
> Nel mio caso il mio ex (che mi ha lasciato dopo due settimane da un aborto) ha detto a nostra figlia che l'avevo cacciato di casa. Mia figlia quindi era arrabbiatissima con me e mi ha chiesto spiegazioni. Io ho detto la cosa del "non andavamo più d'accordo, non ci amavamo più ma entrambi amiamo e ameremo sempre te" ma non so mica se era la cosa giusta. Mia figlia voleva solo che tornassimo insieme e nel suo porre domande più che una spiegazione cercava una soluzione. "Non andare d'accordo" per un bambino è risolvibile, nella sua esperienza. Magari la puzza di piedi sarebbe stata più definitiva


Ciao ... E ora come sta? Quando è successo  e come è il rapporto con il papa ?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (5 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao ... E ora come sta? Quando è successo  e come è il rapporto con il papa ?


E' successo 9 anni fa, adesso lei ha quasi 12 anni e purtroppo inizia a capire che il padre è un coglione. Lo vede senza grande entusiasmo ma ci tiene.


----------



## Mariben (5 Ottobre 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> E' successo 9 anni fa, adesso lei ha quasi 12 anni e purtroppo inizia a capire che il padre è un coglione. Lo vede senza grande entusiasmo ma ci tiene.



capisco....e il rapporto fra voi due ? Nel senso la bimba passa tipo " valigia" tra te e lui o avete un buon dialogo ?
Scusa le domande ma sono in " osservazione".... sento parecchia tensione , ancora , fra di loro anche se non so esattamente cosa riguardi. Me ne sto fuori, giustamente , ma un pò mi preoccupa. Per la bimba ovviamente .


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> capisco....e il rapporto fra voi due ? Nel senso la bimba passa tipo " valigia" tra te e lui o avete un buon dialogo ?
> Scusa le domande ma sono in " osservazione".... sento parecchia tensione , ancora , fra di loro anche se non so esattamente cosa riguardi. Me ne sto fuori, giustamente , ma un pò mi preoccupa. Per la bimba ovviamente .


Sì, ma lui ha dei seri problemi. La bimba passa come "valigia" come dici tu e come si sente spesso lei, non abbiamo alcun dialogo se non per le questioni logistiche che riguardano appunto nostra figlia. Non è certo la situazione ideale nè per me nè per lei, ma è tutto cio' che lui è stato in grado di costruire (e distruggere). E io e lei ce ne siamo fatte una ragione.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Buongiorno. Avevo accennato , in una discussione aperta tempo fa, alla separazione di mio figlio .
> A ottobre sarà un anno che è andato via di casa, per volere di lei, e ora sta meglio dopo mesi di crisi nera durante i quali ha continuato comunque ad occuparsi quotidianamente della sua piccola di 4 anni; si è trasferito vicino alla sua ex per quel motivo. Veniamo al dunque ; Ieri sono andata a trovarli , lui era particolarmente stanco ( lavora di notte )  quindi ho preso la bimba e sono andata al lago per farlo riposare un po in pace.
> In spiaggia incontro una conoscente che, con la sua bimba, si avvicina a noi ; non sapeva della separazione e dice  alla mia nipotina quanto sia fortunata a vivere a due passi da un lago così bello  e  lei risponde , testuali parole :
> Non è che abito proprio qui, ci vive il mio papà e la mamma ha un altra casa , io vorrei che vivessimo tutti insieme ma la mamma non vuole perchè dice che il papà puzza e fa rumore quando dorme "
> ...


Comportamento esecrabile purtroppo non così infrequente.
Da bambino anch'io non comprendevo la separazione dei miei genitori e, dalla descrizione che avevo di mio padre da mia madre, avevo quasi paura a uscire con lui.
Addirittura a canticchiare le canzoni che ascoltavo quando ero in auto con lui.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mi interessa il bene della bimba ovviamente
> E in effetti non mi sono immischiata raccontando, ad esempio , al padre l accaduto
> La bimba sembra aver digerito  ma evidentemente c'è qualcosa che la turba o non avrebbe esternato così non credi?
> Comunque la mia domanda era chiara
> ( scivoloni miei a parte) *è così difficile mettere da parte rancori e pseudo vendette davanti a un anima innocente?*


Per alcuni sì. 
Io ho rivisto i miei genitori l'uno accanto all'altra solo il giorno del mio matrimonio.
Si erano separati quando io avevo 4 anni.
Ancora adesso covano rancore reciproco.
Ma questa è la mia esperienza...


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari ha seguito, come ha potuto, le indicazioni di uno psicologo chele ha suggerito di chiedere/dire alla bambina che era come per lei quando non vuole stare vicino a qualcuno all’asilo. E per la bambina un odore sgradevole o un rumore durante il sonnellino sono buoni motivi.


Beh, è come dire "papà lascia la mamma perché è troppo grassa" o "Perché è diventata brutta".
Si esprime comunque un giudizio sull'altro nel dire che puzza.  I genitori non sono i bambini dell'asilo, che  sono estranei.
Mia figlia non ha mai percepito odori sgradevoli in noi da bambina proprio perché i nostri sono odori molto simili al suo e a cui ha fatto l'abitudine fin da piccola. 
Mi chiedo perché si debba dare una spiegazione in cui tra l'altro rientra una colpevolizzazione dell'altro, come se ci fosse una responsabilità individuale.
Basterebbe dire che non si riesce più a stare bene insieme nella stessa casa e che per andare d'accordo  si è deciso di vivere in case diverse e essere papà e mamma più felici. 
A me i giudizi di mia madre su mio padre sono pesati, eh.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Giusto e credibile può essere dire la verità
> " non voglio più tanto bene al papà/ mamma"
> Non ci vogliamo più così bene e preferiamo non vivere insieme per non litigare
> Certo è che , sopratutto quando sono piccoli, qualunque sia la spiegazione il risultato porta complicazione , sofferenza e destabilizzazione. *Non c'è bisogno di caricarli del peso ulteriore chiedendo loro d i schierarsi ,  scegliere o giudicare l' altro.*


:up:


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Grazie @_Brunetta_
> Ho riflettuto molto su quel che hai scritto.Non nego che la frase " incriminata" mi aveva colpito , non tanto perchè avessero dato del puzzone a mio figlio:mexican:, ma come sintomo di sofferenza della piccola e , magari sbaglio, i*l fatto che l'avesse detta a un'estranea *, *in mia presenza  suonasse come una domanda più che una risposta. Come se la spiegazione della mamma non l'avesse convinta e chiedesse conferma indirettamente.*
> Ne parlavo ieri con il mio compagno  e si concordava con la tua tesi e che in fondo la mamma ha  agito nel miglior modo possibile, limitando al massimo i danni. Che l'abbia fatto per sensibilità , istinto o le sia andata " di culo" poco importa davvero visti i risultati ; una bimba serena , amata, curiosa e  con un buon olfatto


Certo.
Anche a 4 anni una spiegazione come quella data non convince.
L'ha proposta a un'estranea proprio per vedere la sua reazione e comprendere se è davvero così drammatico puzzare tanto che si può essere abbandonati per questo.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Boh, bisogna contestualizzare tutto, come sempre. In casa mia parlare di rutti e piedi che puzzano è la norma. Ci ridiamo su e ci prendiamo in giro su queste tematiche. Mio marito e mia figlia fanno a gara a chi rutta più forte e queste piccole sciocchezze quotidiane sono la normalità.
> 
> *Qualcuno qui davvero pensa che sia offensivo e denigratorio dire a una bimba piccola che al papà puzzano i piedi e che russa?* Evidentemente ha una visione di certi comportamenti ben più seria della mia.
> 
> ...


Ma una bimba manco se ne accorge di queste cose.
Non capisce perché due persone si debbano lasciare per cose che lei considera normali.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Oh si capisco benissimo  ( più o meno le dinamiche della mia famiglia erano quelle )e ringrazio te e @_Brunetta_ per l'aiuto prezioso, per avermi condotta attraverso le vostre riflessioni a riflettere oltre la logica dei fatti nuda e cruda. Sicuramente una sorta di pregiudizio nei confronti di mia nuora ( che prescinde dalla separazione ) e di istinto di protezione nei confronti dei miei cari (  lo ammetto mi ha infastidito anche la storia della puzza ) mi avevano di primo acchito impedito di valutare la situazione serenamente.
> *NONOSTANTE sia lampante che la piccola non abbia risentito, non più di tanto, della separazione e che loro due, i genitori, stiano facendo un ottimo lavoro .*
> Ora però vado a prendere il puzzone e la sua principessa e andiamo in piscina che si muore di caldo
> grazie ancora !!!


Questo è importante.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

È difficile non schierarsi quando riguarda i nostri cari.
È difficile non proiettare il nostro vissuto.
Del resto l’ideale sarebbe volersi sempre bene e tenere la famiglia unita.
L’ideale...
Però vediamo anche tanti che restano insieme a tutti i costi, che non creano un ambiente ideale...
Si fa quel che si può fare.


----------

